# Sims is back



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Not really breaking news anymore:blahblah:

Sims is now being pressed by Never Summer.

The only thing I'm curious about is Sims' X Wedge technology?

Where does it go?

Who gets that?

If Never Summer is doin' that @ their factory, shouldn't they get to throw it on some of their own boards?


TT


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

This is cool to know... I still want to get my hands on that X-Wedge technology. 



> shouldn't they get to throw it on some of their own boards?


hahah yeah they could give Sims a discount on OEM if they license the X-wedge for free


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BA did a write up on that X-wedge board. Here's a link to that review. 
2014 Sims X-Wedge Snowboard Used and Reviewed - The Angry SnowboarderThe Angry Snowboarder

It looks pretty cool. At least in theory. 


:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

X wedge is owned by Lofo not Sims. Even if NS makes their boards and uses it, that is a Sims/Lofo proprietary system. God of all factories to go to though that is just fucking stupid, the Utopia boards were so good.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> X wedge is owned by Lofo not Sims. Even if NS makes their boards and uses it, that is a Sims/Lofo proprietary system. God of all factories to go to though that is just fucking stupid, the Utopia boards were so good.


Ah, that makes more sense then.

I mentioned to Lofo that my buddy bought a brand new, still wrapped one for $250.

He wanted to know the name of the dude that sold it.

But buddy only said he used to work for Sims, so I couldn't give him a name.


TT

I'm gonna have to go to Bruce's & take that thing for a burn.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> X wedge is owned by Lofo not Sims. Even if NS makes their boards and uses it, that is a Sims/Lofo proprietary system. God of all factories to go to though that is just fucking stupid, the Utopia boards were so good.


That is where I have my boards made too, and I have been totally stoked on the results up to now.

Actually, X-Wedge is just the name of the Sims board model that uses Lofo's proprietary cant system under licensing. He designed the whole board though, and had them made at Utopie Mfg up until now. Lofo's integrated cant system is called E-board Technologie (or Intracant) and he can license it to any company he wants to. The general look of the integrated cants just have to be different from one company to another (different molds). But functionnality remains the same.

He has been asking me to use it on my boards for the last couple of years, and I have been seriously considering it. The system really works fantastically well. Not only for the obvious ergonomical advantages, but also for the symetry of the board flex on toeside and heelside turns.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> That is where I have my boards made too, and I have been totally stoked on the results up to now.
> 
> Actually, X-Wedge is just the name of the Sims board model that uses Lofo's proprietary cant system under licensing. He designed the whole board though, and had them made at Utopie Mfg up until now. Lofo's integrated cant system is called E-board Technologie (or Intracant) and he can license it to any company he wants to. The general look of the integrated cants just have to be different from one company to another (different molds). But functionnality remains the same.
> 
> He has been asking me to use it on my boards for the last couple of years, and I have been seriously considering it. The system really works fantastically well. Not only for the obvious ergonomical advantages, but also for the symetry of the board flex on toeside and heelside turns.


Do you make your own boards? Sounds interesting.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you make your own boards? Sounds interesting.


Fullbag


TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Fullbag
> 
> 
> TT


Oh that's neat!


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks TT for pointing Jcb890 to my website. It is not completely finished so if you want to see more pics and vids of the boards, check my Instagram account @fullbag or Fullbag's Facebook page.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks TT for pointing Jcb890 to my website. It is not completely finished so if you want to see more pics and vids of the boards, check my Instagram account @fullbag or Fullbag's Facebook page.


I shot you a PM also, take a look when you have a minute.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> I shot you a PM also, take a look when you have a minute.


Just answered you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks TT for pointing Jcb890 to my website. It is not completely finished so if you want to see more pics and vids of the boards, check my Instagram account @fullbag or Fullbag's Facebook page.


No problem, it's the least I can do, to thank you for the board you're gonna:hairy: send over for me to burn around on.:embarrased1:

Stoked.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> No problem, it's the least I can do, to thank you for the board you're gonna:hairy: send over for me to burn around on.:embarrased1:
> 
> Stoked.:jumping1:
> 
> ...


Haaa! Haa! Ha! I will try to set something up for you next season. You are in the Vancouver area, aren't you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah so you're the owner of Fullbag. Came across those a couple weeks back and the shapes looked super interesting and something I wanted to check out in the future for review.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ah so you're the owner of Fullbag. Came across those a couple weeks back and the shapes looked super interesting and something I wanted to check out in the future for review.


That would be really cool. I was planning on contacting you. Let me know what model you want to review, and let's set sit up. I would be stoked to have you do it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mig Fullbag said:


> That would be really cool. I was planning on contacting you. Let me know what model you want to review, and let's set sit up. I would be stoked to have you do it.


Unfortunately I blew my knee out a few weeks ago, so review season is done for me for boards this year. But next year, lets talk.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Unfortunately I blew my knee out a few weeks ago, so review season is done for me for boards this year. But next year, lets talk.


Ouch!!! Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery! We'll talk next fall.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you make your own boards? Sounds interesting.





Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks TT for pointing Jcb890 to my website. It is not completely finished so if you want to see more pics and vids of the boards, check my Instagram account @fullbag or Fullbag's Facebook page.


Hey Mig,.. Jcb is a "big dude" like you and I! I hope you won't mind if I re-post that amazing YT clip of you in that skateboard slalom?? 

He needs to see that bigger dudes can be _extremely_ agile and well balanced! I can't think of a better video to prove the point!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm callin' it right now.

It may cost me the shred stick, but........

MIG'S A CLOSET HARD BOOTER!!

I know it, he may have all you fooled. Haha

But not me.

I've been to a couple of those.

Not fuckin' championships, haha, just Saturday sessions.

All those guys, the ones that can do those courses.

Yup hard booters. Hahaha


Haha I'm just fuckin' whit chya.
I don't know if you really are?
But I bet you do?

I've never seen someone ride a slalom board like that who didn't.

And for the record. I carried a pair of hard boots in my car for almost a year tryin'to meat up with blueb cause I wanna try it.

And that is very impressive dude.

Like I said I've been to a few of those style setups.

Blueb has been setting up a timed course every Saturday for @ least ten years now?

Those little slalom boards are foreign to me.
And the tiny little trucks turn so fuckin' fast
I couldn't/can't make it to the end of the course without bailing' off the course in fear that I'm just gonna take out all the cones.

Haha, so although they have timers set up where I go.
They don't mean shit to me. Haha
I'm to shitty to get to the finish line to get a time.

Damn impressive.







TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I watched his edits, those were soft boots. Further proving hard booters can't lay claim to being the only ones that can carve.


----------



## gulfcoasted (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow this is great. I had no idea Fullbag was in the snow game; bowed out of the downhill scene a couple of years ago. Must have been right when yall entered the market. If the quality is anything comparable to the decks, I'm already a customer for next season!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey Mig,.. Jcb is a "big dude" like you and I! I hope you won't mind if I re-post that amazing YT clip of you in that skateboard slalom??
> 
> He needs to see that bigger dudes can be _extremely_ agile and well balanced! I can't think of a better video to prove the point!!!


I've never even really tried skateboarding, but holy shit that was impressive!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never even really tried skateboarding, but holy shit that was impressive!!


YUP!! I was totally blown away first time I saw that. Fall 2013, I got myself a longboard and I just knew I could never be that agile on the thing! After watching Mig? I wasn't so sure anymore. Lol.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Ok, I'm callin' it right now.
> 
> It may cost me the shred stick, but........
> 
> ...


That's it!!! No board for you!!! 

I am not a closet hardbooter but have used them for racing back in the late 80s and very early 90s, like most of my peers back then. And not ashamed of it as it has teached me a lot on how to make a snowboard turn properly, and most of all what specs are important to make it do so.

Back then, when you went to contests, you had to do it all (racing, freestyle, even moguls). And hardboots were the right tool for the job when it came to racing/carving. Sorels with ski boot liners and duct tape were cool for low speed freestyling and pow, but were just not cutting it for high speed carving. Quit the hardboots completely when I quit going to contests in the early 90s. Thank God for the evolution of the softboots!


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I watched his edits, those were soft boots. Further proving hard booters can't lay claim to being the only ones that can carve.


Exactly! Plenty of softbooters have always been able to carve. All our crew has always had a heavily carve influenced style of riding. Funny it is just now "cool" again in the mainstream media. We can thank the japanese snowsurf scene for that.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

gulfcoasted said:


> Wow this is great. I had no idea Fullbag was in the snow game; bowed out of the downhill scene a couple of years ago. Must have been right when yall entered the market. If the quality is anything comparable to the decks, I'm already a customer for next season!


Thanks gulfcoasted! Yeah, we started the snowsurf line 3 seasons ago. And you can expect the same quality indeed. 

With 40 years of skateboarding and 36 years of snowboarding, it was clear that both were to be included when I started Fullbag. The snowboard stuff just needed more funding, effort and time so it had to wait a few years...


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never even really tried skateboarding, but holy shit that was impressive!!





chomps1211 said:


> YUP!! I was totally blown away first time I saw that. Fall 2013, I got myself a longboard and I just knew I could never be that agile on the thing! After watching Mig? I wasn't so sure anymore. Lol.


Thanks for the good words to both of you! I laugh so much every time I watch this. If you turn up the volume, you can hear just how much effort two over 50 guys have to put into making those runs... Haaa! Haa! Ha!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks for the good words to both of you! I laugh so much every time I watch this. If you turn up the volume, you can hear just how much effort two over 50 guys have to put into making those runs... Haaa! Haa! Ha!


I had my volume pretty low just to watch it, but it looks like a ton of effort for anyone involved. Those cones are crazy close together. Your balance on the board is really impressive with that really tight and quick carving. I have no experience on a skateboard, but I imagine it is quite tough to do that with nothing holding you onto the board like bindings with a snowboard.

EDIT - I just watched with the volume up a bit. Not gonna lie, I laughed. :laugh:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> EDIT - I just watched with the volume up a bit. Not gonna lie, I laughed. :laugh:


Yeap! That's some heavy grunting!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks for the good words to both of you!....
> 
> ....If you turn up the volume, you can hear just how much effort two over 50 guys have to put into making those runs... Haaa! Haa! Ha!


No thanks necessary! _Mad_ Props should always be given where they're deserved!  You give me hope! Both as a fellow 50+ "gummer" _and_ as a life long, full figured gal!! :laugh: 

You got any "snow shred" edits on the YT I can search for?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> You got any "snow shred" edits on the YT I can search for?


There are a few on the FullbagSkates YT channel of my boards, but not really about me. There is not much to show. At my age and size, with bad knees, bad ankles and tendinitis, I am pretty limited to carving around.

There is a shot of me making a few pow turns on the Hammerhead in this one:
http://youtu.be/ZJGOU0gIlSM

This one covers riding from around 1987 to 2014. It was made by my buddy Boris who has been filming our crew since back in those days. He made it to enter a video contest last year of who was the biggest fan of our local hill. :laugh"
https://vimeo.com/91226810

This one is from a few years back, riding a Dupraz D1++:
https://vimeo.com/8253429

This one, also by Boris, from around 1994. Georges (yellow jacket) and me are riding the very first board I completely designed with another friend of mine. Boris made up his own version of a GoPro back then. It was so freaking cold, the camera gear froze and gave that weird blueish tint to everything.
http://youtu.be/5r5eRKQYPuY


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> There are a few on the FullbagSkates YT channel of my boards, but not really about me. There is not much to show. At my age and size, with bad knees, bad ankles and tendinitis, I am pretty limited to carving around.


Thanks for posting those!

Oh yeah,.. I know that feeling! Even before my back injury, my arthritis along with years of other physical neglect, would sometimes make a trip to the hill _very_ interesting. :dunno: (...all my vacation trips north? I make sure to always have a good supply of various strength pain killers in my kit!) :huh: 



Mig Fullbag said:


> *This one is from a few years back, riding a Dupraz D1++:*
> https://vimeo.com/8253429
> .


_OH MAN,..!!! _ You've gone and done it now!!! :blink: You're _NEVER_ gonna get TT off your back!! :laugh: He's gonna b followin' U round like a puppy now!  :laugh: 

I'm just now heading in for my second day back at work, I'll be sure to check those vids when I get home!

:hairy:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> _OH MAN,..!!! _ You've gone and done it now!!! :blink: You're _NEVER_ gonna get TT off your back!! :laugh: He's gonna b followin' U round like a puppy now!  :laugh:


I think I will be ok. He already saw it in another thread a while back... 



chomps1211 said:


> I'm just now heading in for my second day back at work,


I hope you are doing better. I read part of the thread documenting your back problems, and that was no joke.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I think I will be ok. He already saw it in another thread a while back...
> 
> I hope you are doing better. I read part of the thread documenting your back problems, and that was no joke.


Haha, yeah, I'm pretty sure Mig knows I'm just fuckin' around.:embarrased1::blahblah::hairy:

I knew there was about a 99% chance you'd hard booted @ one time or another.

Options were limited back in the day, that & bein' on the East Coast.
Done like dinner. haha

And I think ALL board sports are cool, even hard boot carvin'.

I've just never done it. Like I said I carried a pair of hard boots in my car up until I blew out my knee last year, so I took em out.
They'd prolly still be in there had I not toasted my knee?

I like to carve, not just skid around on my board, so why the hell wouldn't I want to try it?

Have you ever seen one of those guys fly by you sideways, it's pretty fuckin' cool lookin' to say the least.

I never used to want to try it though, back in the day.

But now, with the tech where it is, most definitely.

So Mig, what you're sayin' is you haven't since way back then?

That part I don't understand?

The gear has got to be way better nowadays no? 

Why haven't you at least tried the new stuff?

Or are ya fibbin' a little bit? haha it's ok haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It's now officially official.

Sims is back.


TT


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

awesome Slash shape knock-offs.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

timmytard said:


> And I think ALL board sports are cool, even hard boot carvin'.
> 
> I've just never done it. Like I said I carried a pair of hard boots in my car up until I blew out my knee last year, so I took em out.
> They'd prolly still be in there had I not toasted my knee?
> ...


T squared.....this is highjacking this thread a bit but you do have to try hardbooting!! I just picked it up this last season. Very different than the soft boots (at least for me). I was on an older board I traded a surfboard for but am picking up a modern, titanal deck this summer. Can't wait to work on it again. With all the decks you ride I know you can't go on in life without carving in hardboots  You'll love it!! I'm sure BlueB will hook you up but if not come on down to Idaho and you can ride mine sometime


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> T squared.....this is highjacking this thread a bit but you do have to try hardbooting!! I just picked it up this last season. Very different than the soft boots (at least for me). I was on an older board I traded a surfboard for but am picking up a modern, titanal deck this summer. Can't wait to work on it again. With all the decks you ride I know you can't go on in life without carving in hardboots  You'll love it!! I'm sure BlueB will hook you up but if not come on down to Idaho and you can ride mine sometime


Last season I started with hard booting. Bomber has a 20% sale till July 8th. Sims boards do look sweet..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

alchemy said:


> awesome Slash shape knock-offs.


Soo many brands are embracing the funky tip. And quite a few have adopted the scallop tips.


----------

